# bsnl broadband users...Plz clear these doubts...



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

   Just wish to kno few details of BSNL Home UL900 PLUS** and Home UL900## schemes.

From the BSNL site i got these following details

** For Home Plan UL 900 Plus: Telephone fixed monthly charges per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from new customers.

##For Home Plan UL 900: Telephone Rental per month, Free Calls & MCU chargesper pulse shall be as per existing plan of the customer.


what are these MCU charges and how much that comes around for a monthly usage for the PLUS scheme..?? Is there any rent for telephone..??
and for##scheme... "what are the MCU charges per existing plan...?"
which one is the better scheme..??

cheers
Windchimes


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, If you take the Home 500 Plan, that means, 500 for Broadband + 180 for Telephone and 12.25% Tax. (50 Free Calls on the telephone)

Home 900 = 900 + 180 + Tax. (50 Free Calls)

Home 900 + = 900 + Tax. (No Free Calls). Killer Deal 

MCU = Metered Call Units. Thats around Re.1 per pulse. (180sec pulse for local landlines and 60sec pulse for mobiles)


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks xubz..!!! By the way watz the maximun speed available through these..??

regards
Windchimes


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

You should have posted in the BSNL Queries thread!

Anyway, On the 900 Unlimited Plans, you get atleast 28KBps (220kbits/sec) Download and 7-10KBps Upload.

The 500 Plan has atleast 256Kbps and it can go up-to 2mbps (it usually stays somewhere between 1mbps-2mbps).

If you plan on downloading a lot, I'd suggest you to go for Home 1000 Plan. 5GB Morning Download Limit and 0200-0800 Night Unlimited.

If you are a Multiplayer Gamer, then stick with Home 900 (it takes atleast 40MB per hour)


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2007)

dude take home1000 

download speed is 2mbps day n nite

nite free download frm 2-8 
u can download 4.4 GB

if u hv rapidshare account

im sellin for 350 /- 30 days rs account

bsnl is best dude

take it...


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> dude take home1000
> 
> download speed is 2mbps day n nite
> 
> ...



hey isnt 500 plan also good

download speed is 2mbps day n nite

nite free download frm 2-8 am
u can download 2.5 GB in a month excluding night usage


----------

